# LAN auf WLAN Adapter gibt es so was ?



## colormix (26. September 2019)

Was ich suche ist ein Wlan Adapter den man an den Lan Anschluss anschießen 
kann , frage mal  gibt es so was ?

Wenn ja muss der folgende Voraussetzungen haben, 
Einstellmöglichkeiten nur über Browser weil ein Receiver Linux verwendet ist das auch über einen Browser verfügt ,
kleine Treiber  Installation notwendig das funktioniert hier nicht .


----------



## taks (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

Sowas (https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WA...ccess+Point+Client+Mode&qid=1569490107&sr=8-4) auf Client Mode stellen und es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Matusalem (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

Die meisten WLAN-Repeater verfügen über LAN-Buchsen und können das Netzwerk entsprechend ausleiten (und dann per Kabel an den LAN Anschluss des Computers).
Die meisten WLAN-Access-Points lassen sich als WLAN-Client konfigurieren und können über Ihre LAN-Buchsen das Netzwerk ausleiten  (und dann per Kabel an den LAN Anschluss des Computers)..
Die meisten Netzwerkgeräte verfügen über eine Bedienoberfläche aufrufbar per Browser.

Fazit: Die Antwort lautet im Prinzip "ja". 

Beispiel: Fritz!Repeater 1200

Ein Gerät welches direkt fest einen LAN-Stecker verbaut hat und man diesen USB-WLAN-Adapter like direkt in die LAN-Buchse eines PCs einsteckt ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## Research (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

Nennt sich Bridge.


----------



## taks (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



Research schrieb:


> Nennt sich Bridge.



Nope. Bridge ist eine Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung, dann kann man keine anderen Geräte im WLAN verwenden.
Bridging Mode – Wikipedia


----------



## Research (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

Bitte was?

Hast du den Artikel gelesen?
Davon steht da nichts. Allgemein steht dort fast nichts.

Ne WLAN-LAN Bridge übersetzt nur von LAN zu WLAN. Quasi wie ein AD-Wandler.


----------



## colormix (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



taks schrieb:


> Sowas (https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WA...ccess+Point+Client+Mode&qid=1569490107&sr=8-4) auf Client Mode stellen und es sollte funktionieren.



Mit einem WLAN-Repeater kann ich nichts anfangen das Ding ist auch viel zu Groß , suche einfach nur einen Adapter der an Lan kommt und das Signal Umsetzt auf Wlan das man darüber mit anderen Geräten die im Wlan sind Verbinden kann .


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

AVM 1200, 450E klein und Kompakt mit LAN-Anschluss

FRITZ!WLAN | AVM Deutschland


----------



## taks (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



Research schrieb:


> Ne WLAN-LAN Bridge übersetzt nur von LAN zu WLAN. Quasi wie ein AD-Wandler.


Ich dachte du meinst eine WLAN-WLAN Bridge ^^


----------



## colormix (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



ludscha schrieb:


> AVM 1200, 450E klein und Kompakt mit LAN-Anschluss
> 
> FRITZ!WLAN | AVM Deutschland



Und was soll das ?
ich will  hier mein kleines Zimmer nicht mit unnötiger starker Wlan Strahlung Verseuchen  stört auch  den TV Empfang , 
Repeater  kommt mir nicht ins Haus  selbst meine Fritzbox habe ich bei Wlan auf 8 % auf die niedrigste Stufe  runter gedrosselt was locker bis auf dem Balkon erreicht .

So was müsste es doch geben was  etwa so kein wie eine Streichholzschachtel ist Lan auf Wlan Wandler oder Adapter oder wie man das nennen kann ?

Mit einem Wlan Router  geht wahrscheinlich auch nicht das ist ja so als wenn ich meine Fritzbox über Lan anschließen würde kann ich damit  nicht anderen Wlan Geräte conneten ?
Kabel ziehen kann ich nicht der Router steht zu weil weg .


----------



## Krolgosh (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

[url]https://www.amazon.de/Vonets-300Mbps-Router-Wireless-Repeater/dp/B0148NO58W/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=Wlan+Lan+Bridge&qid=1569495895&sr=8-6]Vonets 300Mbps Mini WiFi Router & Wireless Bridge[/url]

Das ding ist echt mini.. über die Qualität kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## robbe (26. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Und was soll das ?
> ich will  hier mein kleines Zimmer nicht mit unnötiger starker Wlan Strahlung Verseuchen  stört auch  den TV Empfang ,
> Repeater  kommt mir nicht ins Haus  selbst meine Fritzbox habe ich bei Wlan auf 8 % auf die niedrigste Stufe  runter gedrosselt was locker bis auf dem Balkon erreicht .



Mit diesen blödsinnigen Aussagen disqualifizierst du dich eigentlich schon wieder für weitere Hilfe, aber was solls.

Was du suchst ist ein Access Point. Ein Access Point wird per Lan gespeist und erstellt ein Wlannetz. Ein Repeater ist im Prinzip nichts anderes, nur das er per bestehenden Wlan gespeist wird und ein neues Wlan erstellt. Also selbe Funktionsweise, nur der eine bezieht sein Eingangssignal über Lan und der andere über Wlan. Mir ist kein Accesspoint bekannt den man nicht auch per Schalter oder Software auf Repeatermodus umstellen kann. Da der Begriff Repeater aber geläufiger ist, werden fast alle Geräte als solcher bezeichnet, auch wenn sie einen Accesspoint Modus besitzen. Von daher, wenn dir kein Gerät ins Haus kommt, was als Repeater betrieben werden kann, dann wirst du wohl nicht fündig werden.


----------



## colormix (27. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



robbe schrieb:


> Access Point..



Macht  eh die  Fritzbox das muss ich  nicht  doppelt  und  3-Fachen  haben ,  nur  weil  ich ab  und zu mal  und eher  selten  mit  dem Receiver Wlan  brauche  .

USB Lösungen gibt  es ja ohne  Ende  wieso für  den Lan Anschluss nicht  ?
USB Lösungen kommen nicht  in  Frage weil das Gerät  zu wenig  hat nur zwei und   eine  mit  der  HDD belegt  ist  und  der  andere sehr  ungünstig vorne ist  wo es stört  , am hinteren USB  3 kann ich keine 1 TB 2.5 und Hab und noch zusätzlich ein Wlan Stich nicht  anschießen  dafür  reicht der  Strom  nicht aus und  die  HDD soll auch normal mit  Abschalten wenn  Gerät  aus  Ext Netzteil kommt  nicht   in Frage ,
deswegen der  ungenutzte  Lan Anschluss ..


----------



## bastian123f (27. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

USB Hub. Lan wird wohl nicht selbstständig genug Strom liefern, wenn es davon keine Geräte gibt....


----------



## CiD (27. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*

@colormix:



Krolgosh schrieb:


> [url]https://www.amazon.de/Vonets-300Mbps-Router-Wireless-Repeater/dp/B0148NO58W/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=Wlan+Lan+Bridge&qid=1569495895&sr=8-6]Vonets 300Mbps Mini WiFi Router & Wireless Bridge[/url]
> 
> Das ding ist echt mini.. über die Qualität kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.



Damit der Bengel nicht nicht ganz so blöd dasteht und rum meckert weil das Teil USB/Stromzufuhr brauch, ein Video wie man das (oder ähnliche Geräte) nutzen/einstellen kann:
How to configure dual band wifi bridge VONETS VAP11AC?


----------



## lunaticx (27. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> USB Hub. Lan wird wohl nicht selbstständig genug Strom liefern, wenn es davon keine Geräte gibt....



Korrekt, PoE hab ich bisher nur bei Switches gesehen, nicht an Endgeräten direkt.


----------



## colormix (27. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> USB Hub. Lan wird wohl nicht selbstständig genug Strom liefern, wenn es davon keine Geräte gibt....



Das brauch es hier auch nicht  weil Wlan nur gelegentlich und selten genutzt werden soll , beim Router ist Wlan auch immer aus und wird nur eingeschaltet wenn es mal benötigt  wird .




CiD schrieb:


> @colormix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und der Bengel bastelt auch nicht am USB Anschluss rum weil die HDD dann  nicht mehr abschaltet wenn Gerät aus ist .


----------



## CiD (27. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Und der Bengel bastelt auch nicht am USB Anschluss rum weil die HDD dann  nicht mehr abschaltet wenn Gerät aus ist .


Am USB Anschluss rumbasten? Wozu das? Was hat das mit deiner HDD zu tun? 

Man muss nicht mal USB verwenden! Wenn du mal genauer hinschauen würdest, würdest du erkennen, dass die USB-Adapterverlängerung abgezogen werden kann und man stattdessen ein 5€ Universalnetzteil (5V<) mit entsprechenden Adapter als Stromversorgung nutzen kann!

Oder man nimmt ein schlichtes USB-Netzteil/Ladegerät.

Wirst ja wohl irgend wo noch eine freie Steckdose haben....stell dich nicht so an!


----------



## Torben456 (27. September 2019)

Um es kurz zu fassen: "Nein es gibt keine Möglichkeit, nur den reinen LAN Anschluss an einem Endgerät mit einem WLAN Modul zu adaptieren. Du brauchst immer eine externe Stromversorgung, die durch ein separates Netzteil (USB oder Steckdose)  geliefert wird."

Bei der Ganzen Geschichte gibt es auch kein "wenn oder aber oder mimimi WLAN Strahlen, Repeater sind so schlimm..."

Wenn schon man besorgt sich einen Repeater/Access Point von AVM und ist glücklich oder man setzt sich zusammen mit seinem Aluhut auf sein Sofa und liest ne Runde in der Bibel und erleuchtet.


----------



## Research (27. September 2019)

Oder er kauft einen PoE-Injektor und passende Endhardware.


----------



## Torben456 (27. September 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Oder er kauft einen PoE-Injektor und passende Endhardware.



Nein, das geht gar nicht! Da brauch man ja auch ne Steckdose und die Strahlen durch den PoE Access Point sollen einen ja direkt die Haut vom Körper brennen. 
Ohne Ganzkörperkondom darf man den Raum dann nicht mehr betreten.


----------



## DocVersillia (27. September 2019)

Wenn er sich das PoE Script für den Netzteiltreiber installiert, dann könnte das ganze ohne externe Spannungsversorgung funktionieren......


----------



## Venom89 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das brauch es hier auch nicht  weil Wlan nur gelegentlich und selten genutzt werden soll , beim Router ist Wlan auch immer aus und wird nur eingeschaltet wenn es mal benötigt  wird .



Machst du dir Sorgen wegen der Strahlung? 
Glaub mir, dass ist zu spät. Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden. 



> Und der Bengel bastelt auch nicht am USB Anschluss rum weil die HDD dann  nicht mehr abschaltet wenn Gerät aus ist .



Der Bengel hat mal wieder überhaupt keine Ahnung. 
Wie wäre es mal mit aktueller Technik zuhause?


----------



## steffen25021978 (28. September 2019)

Du brauchst WLan im Zimmer. Und das nur ab und zu. Fritzbox ist gedrosselt und auch nur ab und zu an. Warum erhöst du nicht die Leistung der Fritzbox und machstst das WLan dann an wenn du es brauchst. Machst du ja jetzt auch so. Verstehe den Sinn und Zweck nicht so ganz. Was möchtest du überhaupt machen? Vielleicht gibt es ja dafür ganz einfache Möglichkeiten.


----------



## robbe (28. September 2019)

steffen25021978 schrieb:


> Du brauchst WLan im Zimmer. Und das nur ab und zu. Fritzbox ist gedrosselt und auch nur ab und zu an. Warum erhöst du nicht die Leistung der Fritzbox und machstst das WLan dann an wenn du es brauchst. Machst du ja jetzt auch so. Verstehe den Sinn und Zweck nicht so ganz. Was möchtest du überhaupt machen? Vielleicht gibt es ja dafür ganz einfache Möglichkeiten.



Na wegen der Pööösen Strahlung.
Und weil, wie auch immer das gehn soll, sein TV vom Wlan gestört wird.


----------



## colormix (28. September 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Na wegen der Pööösen Strahlung.
> Und weil, wie auch immer das gehn soll, sein TV vom Wlan gestört wird.



Das mit Wlan und starken Signal hatte ich im Sommer ausprobiert auf einigen TV Sender gibt es dadurch Störungen weil über Antenne Empfangen wird DVB T2 HD und Sat und diese Antennen nicht weit weg sind  der TV Empfang  ist wichtiger als Wlan  Spielerei ,
wenn der Router auf minimal 6%  bis 12 %  eingestellt  ist gibt es mit Wlan keine Probleme  und ich habe immer noch eine Signal von 80 bis 90 % Signalstärke an den Endgeräten , es kann auch gut sein das bei einem zu Starken Wlan Signal es da auch zu Probleme kommt , die Wlan Geräte stehen hier nur wenige Meter  auseinander .


----------



## robbe (29. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das mit Wlan und starken Signal hatte ich im Sommer ausprobiert auf einigen TV Sender gibt es dadurch Störungen weil über Antenne Empfangen wird DVB T2 HD und Sat und diese Antennen nicht weit weg sind  der TV Empfang  ist wichtiger als Wlan  Spielerei ,
> wenn der Router auf minimal 6%  bis 12 %  eingestellt  ist gibt es mit Wlan keine Probleme  und ich habe immer noch eine Signal von 80 bis 90 % Signalstärke an den Endgeräten , es kann auch gut sein das bei einem zu Starken Wlan Signal es da auch zu Probleme kommt , die Wlan Geräte stehen hier nur wenige Meter  auseinander .



Nur sendet DVB-T nichtmal annähernd in der Nähe der Wlan Frequenzen. Wenn sich der TV durch Wlan stören lässt, gibt es da wohl eher ein generelles Abschirmungsproblem innerhalb des Fernsehers.


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Nur sendet DVB-T nichtmal annähernd in der Nähe der Wlan Frequenzen. Wenn sich der TV durch Wlan stören lässt, gibt es da wohl eher ein generelles Abschirmungsproblem innerhalb des Fernsehers.



ich hatte das im Sommer Wlan auf volle pulle 100% im Router eingestellt   es gab Störungen bei  einigen TV Sendern  Wetter war gut  klarer Himmel kein Regen .
Wlan läuft auf ca. 2.4 GHZ die TV Sender liegen bei 10 bis 12.xxx MHz ,  die Unicable Frequenzen bei  max  2040 MHZ das sind 2.04 GHz   ,  UMTS HSDPA + stört hier nicht das Smartphone kann ich fast vor den LNB halten ohne das was stört ,
DEC Telefon war zu dem Zeitpunkt ganz ausgeschaltet und stört auch nicht wenn es an ist .
Es kam eindeutig von Wlan vom Router als ich das wieder aus hatte waren auch die  Störungen  wieder weg .

Mit Sicherheit habe ich keine Lust auf tolle TV Filme  zu verzichten   wegen   Repeater    Elektroschmock Schleuder im Zimmer .


----------



## Torben456 (29. September 2019)

Ich glaub dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen, ich bin raus.


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

Was denn  da nicht zu helfen sein wenn ich sage das zu starkes Wlan den TV Empfang stört  ich suche nur einen Lan auf Wlan Adapter mehr  nicht !


----------



## CiD (29. September 2019)

Wie? Du suchst immer noch? Die Hinweise hier im Thread waren noch nicht zielführend? Was passt daran denn nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2019)

Das er garnichts kaufen will.
War beim USB Surfstick nicht anders.


----------



## colormix (30. September 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Wie? Du suchst immer noch? Die Hinweise hier im Thread waren noch nicht zielführend? Was passt daran denn nicht?



Kennt  sich keiner  mit  aus  genaoso   wie  bei Linux Sachen wird nur   gegoogelt    kommt meist  nix bei raus .


----------



## CiD (30. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Kennt  sich keiner  mit  aus [...blabla...]


Was erwartest du? Das man dir handgezeichnete Schaltpläne für den Selbstbau vorlegt?

Die Lösung für dein Anliegen ist so einfach wie sich nach dem Klogang den Ar**** abzuwischen. Aber offensichtlich bist du nicht im Stande irgendwas davon anzunehmen, zu verarbeiten und umzusetzen. Der einzige der sich nicht auskennt, bist DU! Was nicht schlimm wäre wenn du Rat annehmen und nicht noch die Leute - die dir helfen wollen - diffamieren würdest!

DIR ist nicht zu helfen!

/ignore!


----------



## Krolgosh (30. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Kennt  sich keiner  mit  aus  genaoso   wie  bei Linux Sachen wird nur   gegoogelt    kommt meist  nix bei raus .



Wenn du Anforderungen stellst die so nicht erfüllbar sind kannst du nicht erwarten das da jemand Erfahrungen damit hat.  Nimm die Vorschläge die gemacht worden sind, werte sie aus, und wähle den für dich am passendsten aus. Es wurde dir mehrmals gesagt dass das was du dir Vorstellst so nicht möglich ist, also musst du wohl ne Alternative (die hier genannt worden sind!) nehmen. 

Sich dann aber hinstellen und sagen das sich keiner Auskennt ist schon kaggen dreist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> [url]https://www.amazon.de/Vonets-300Mbps-Router-Wireless-Repeater/dp/B0148NO58W/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=Wlan+Lan+Bridge&qid=1569495895&sr=8-6]Vonets 300Mbps Mini WiFi Router & Wireless Bridge[/url]
> 
> Das ding ist echt mini.. über die Qualität kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.



Keine Ahnung was colormix schreibt, hab den auf ignore. 

Aber die lösung finde ich Mega 

Einfach an den LAN Port und ein USB ladeadapter dran zur stromversorgung. 
Fertig. 

Gefaellt mir. 

Hervorragende lösung fuer eine LAN - >WLAN adaption die jeden zufrieden stellen sollte


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was colormix schreibt, hab den auf ignore.
> 
> Aber die lösung finde ich Mega
> 
> ...



Es ist kein USB Port frei ,
 das Gerät hat nur zwei und die sind belegt,
hier wurde noch kein Lan auf Wlan Adapter empfohlen,
 der Ein oder andere hat auch ein Problem mit dem lesen ,
ich suche keinen Wlan Verstärker   der  mir den TV Empfang schrotet 
sondern immer noch einen  Lan auf Wlan Adapter .


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Es ist kein USB Port frei ,
> das Gerät hat nur zwei und die sind belegt,
> hier wurde noch kein Lan auf Wlan Adapter empfohlen,
> der Ein oder andere hat auch ein Problem mit dem lesen ,
> ...



Tschuldigung wenn ich das so sage, aber du bist offenbar einfach nicht in der Lage die Antworten die in diesem Thread gegeben wurde zu intellektuell zu verarbeiten 

Ich wäre dafür, dass der Thread geschlossen wird. Dreht sich seit einer Woche nur im Kreis und Lösungen hat es zur genüge.


----------



## DocVersillia (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



taks schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich das so sage, aber du bist offenbar einfach nicht in der Lage die Antworten die in diesem Thread gegeben wurde zu intellektuell zu verarbeiten
> 
> Ich wäre dafür, dass der Thread geschlossen wird. Dreht sich seit einer Woche nur im Kreis und Lösungen hat es zur genüge.



Der ein oder andere hat evtl. ein Problem mit dem verstehen....


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



colormix schrieb:


> hier wurde noch kein Lan auf Wlan Adapter empfohlen,



Doch, sogar schon mehrmals. Und ich verweise nochmal darauf das deine Anforderungen so nicht umsetzbar sind.. deshalb müsstest du für dich selbst einen Kompromiss finden.



colormix schrieb:


> der Ein oder andere hat auch ein Problem mit dem lesen



Und du bist einfach nur unverschämt. 



colormix schrieb:


> ich suche keinen Wlan Verstärker   der  mir den TV Empfang schrotet sondern immer noch einen  Lan auf Wlan Adapter .





colormix schrieb:


> suche einfach nur einen Adapter der an Lan  kommt und das Signal Umsetzt auf Wlan das man darüber mit anderen  Geräten die im Wlan sind Verbinden kann .



Lösungen dazu wurden dir an die Hand gegeben.. mehrfach. Nur weil du die selbe Anforderung immer und immer wiederholst wirds dadurch nicht eher umsetzbar. Dass das alles nicht ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluß funktioniert wurde auch mehrfach erwähnt. Damit kommen wir wieder zu der Kompromissbereitschaft die ich oben schon erwähnt habe. 

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Es gibt auch eine Lösung für dein Problem das du keinen USB Port mehr frei hast.


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande: Es gibt auch eine Lösung für dein Problem das du keinen USB Port mehr frei hast.



Nein  es gibt da auch keine andere USB Lösung, wenn mit einem Aktiven Hub  schalten die angeschlossen Geräte nicht aus und laufen und laufen und laufen 
was auch Lebenshauer einer 2.5 HD Extrem deutlich verkürzt.


----------



## Fluubz (1. Oktober 2019)

dLAN ist auch keine Option?


----------



## c1i (1. Oktober 2019)

Eigentlich gibt es sogar eine ganz einfache Lösung die fehlende Stromversorgung des fehlenden USB-Anschlusses zu umgehen, ganz ohne die vorhandenen USB-Anschlüsse zu gebrauchen. Aber da der TS so freundlich ist, sagt es ihm wahrscheinlich niemand. Würde auch keinen Sinn machen, denn das hier ist doch eh nur wieder ein Troll-Thread.


----------



## DocVersillia (1. Oktober 2019)

Am besten dicht machen....


----------



## CiD (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lan auf Wlan Adapter gibt es so was ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Es ist kein USB Port frei ,


Du brauchst kein USB Port! LIES:


CiD schrieb:


> Man muss nicht mal USB verwenden! Wenn du mal genauer hinschauen würdest, würdest du erkennen, dass die USB-Adapterverlängerung abgezogen werden kann und man stattdessen ein 5€ Universalnetzteil (5V<) mit entsprechenden Adapter als Stromversorgung nutzen kann!
> 
> Oder man nimmt ein schlichtes USB-Netzteil/Ladegerät.


Wenn du das WLAN nur kurz und selten nutzt, kannst du auch eine Powerbank verwenden. Damit wäre diese Lösung sogar Mobil-tauglich, für unterwegs an einem alten Notebook/Laptop welcher kein WLAN-Modul hat.
------------------------------------------------------------



colormix schrieb:


> hier wurde noch kein Lan auf Wlan Adapter empfohlen,


Doch! Wurde schon empfohlen! LIES!


Krolgosh schrieb:


> [url]https://www.amazon.de/Vonets-300Mbps-Router-Wireless-Repeater/dp/B0148NO58W/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=Wlan+Lan+Bridge&qid=1569495895&sr=8-6]Vonets 300Mbps Mini WiFi Router & Wireless Bridge[/url].



oder einfach den: Vonets VAP11G-300 Wireless Mini Bridge Dongle, WiFi-Brückenkabel *wandelt RJ45 Ethernet Port zu Wireless/WiFi* Dongle, 300 Mbit/s WiFi Hotspot Signal Booster Extender Verstärker

Die gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern und mit unterschiedlich hoher Bandbreite. Das ist ein stink normaler LAN->WLAN Adapter/Bridge den man am LAN Anschluss anschließt, per USB/Netzteil/Powerbank mit Strom versorgt und so über seinen LAN-Anschluss WLAN zur Verfügung hat. 
------------------------------------------------------------



colormix schrieb:


> der Ein oder andere hat auch ein Problem mit dem lesen ,


Der einzige mit Leseproblemen bist DU!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mach hier dann mal dicht, sonst rutscht das noch in ganz andere Gefilde ab. 
Dem TE wurden ja genug Lösungsvorschläge unterbreitet.

Gruß
Pain


----------

